# Need a new drive gear



## flyingduck (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie to the forum and need some help. I have a 2-6-0 steam locomotive from the Bradbury Exchange. It is the coca-cola holiday set and the engine is made by Bachmann. The drive gear on the drive wheel axle cracked and stripped. It appears there is one other gear between this gear and the motor worm gear. I need a replacement gear for the axle and can't seem to find the correct one on the Bachmann website. I ordered what I thought was the correct one but when it arrived it was too large. Can someone point me in the right direction or tell me where I can purchase a new gear? Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Can you produce a pic of it and maybe a size comparison?


----------



## flyingduck (Dec 10, 2012)

I took a chance and used my gorilla superglue and put it back on the locomotive. So far, it is running fine. Since I could not find the part on the Bachmann website, I sent their service department an email requesting that "they" locate the part and let me know what it will cost. When I get the part I will just put it away until the repaired one gives up the ghost. Thanks for your interest in my question and reply.


----------

